# Hello again, nooby twice refined button.



## AUJack (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi folks. I joined a while back. Just wanted to share a button. This was recovered from e-scrap. Mostly processors and foils. Twice refined. 11.4 grams. I haven't paid real close attention to yield data. I'm learning more and more of its importance. Been following a lot of folks here, and doing my best to learn. 
My first batches were in AP. Foils went into HCL/CL, precipitated with SMB. Later I learned Poormans to work with ceramics and eproms. I've become comfortable with the process. I use 2-1 HCL/DH20 with slow additions of potassium nitrate with decreasing increments as the process comes to an end. Nearly no need to denox. I do test for excess nitrate with sulfamic to be safe before precipitating. So far Samuel's method has brought me success. Thanks to everyone here.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful. It's shiny and has a nice color to it. Keep up the good work.

Oh, and yes, twice refined does make a difference.

Kevin


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful button Jack!

Dave


----------



## yar (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice piece of gold you have there Jack. Well done and nice job on the photo as well.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 3, 2014)

That is 100% pure beauty!
You surely have mastered the art.

8) 

Shades because of the shiny button. Thanks for sharing.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 4, 2014)

I like how the California sun sparkles off the button, nice picture of pretty gold, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2014)

It certainly is very pretty. Well done. Question though- given the purity you'd expect when it's twice refined where's the pipe and the crystalline cracking on the top? 

I don't think I've ever managed to get a pure button to be as smooth as that and I'd like to know how.

Jon


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 4, 2014)

spaceships said:


> It certainly is very pretty. Well done. Question though- given the purity you'd expect when it's twice refined where's the pipe and the crystalline cracking on the top?
> 
> I don't think I've ever managed to get a pure button to be as smooth as that and I'd like to know how.
> 
> Jon



Slowly remove the heat from the button after melting.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Barren, so that's as opposed to taking the heat off and letting it cool naturally ?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 4, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Thanks Barren, so that's as opposed to taking the heat off and letting it cool naturally ?



Yea it is. Slowly taking the heat off will allow the top to stay intact and not develop the pipe.

Here is a good example.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6026&start=100#p71447


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 4, 2014)

Since I always sold to those in the trade, I knew that to avoid any possibility of doubt, delays, remelts, reputation, and maybe even assays, I always went for the shiniest unblemished gold, the best cracks, the biggest, most well defined crystal, and the deepest pipe (we called it a "sink"). Fire polishing might be great for the unknowledgeable public, but it isn't the best way in the trade.

That is a pretty button, though.


----------



## Lou (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, the deeper the pipe, the better the crystallization on all surfaces (feathering, with no discoloration) and the paler the gold, the better.


I ought to have a photo of some 99,999% material made for a customer to show how pale...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2014)

Chris, Lou thanks. That was the reason behind my question. I've always found that the purer it is the "crazier" it looks if that makes sense?


----------



## AUJack (Dec 4, 2014)

Here is the first refinement. Ugly button with a pipe. I'm still learning, so I have no idea why the ugly step child had a "small" pipe and no shiny finish, yet the second refine did have the nice reflection and no pipe.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 4, 2014)

I use the paleness test first and then i look for the crystalization affect and how pronunced the grains are on the surface. I've had gold that would crystalize on the surface and when the light hits it right it has a pretty rose color to it because of the light refraction across the surface. All my customers like fire polished, but for me its a pig with lipstick. I loveeeee gold !!!!!


----------



## AUH-R (Dec 14, 2014)

Big thumbs up


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 14, 2014)

AUJack,

I'm very happy to see the results of your efforts. It is surley impressive!

For history's sake - i would like to note that basically no working 'method' in the recovery/refining field can be attributed to me. This is all knowledge that was known for years to those in the trade. Most of what i know today came from this forum, literature (which i also found here) and myeveryday experience.
I will take credit (proudly i might add) for the way the information i know is delivered and presented - most of it is intended toward the novice viewer, although even experienced folks out there i believe may catch a new trick every now and then...

---------------------------------------

I've tried my best to take a good picture. But it is really hard to make the camera imitate what our eyes really see.
Would you take my word that this target is 5N?
A closer look of the bombarded section can somewhat reveal the crystalline structure.


----------

